# ANYTHING in Michigan or Ohio?



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I need to get out and see shows/events/something!!!

Does anyone know of anything happening in Michigan/Ohio/Indiana/Northern Kentucky?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Go onto the UKC and ADBA websites! They both have show calendars . That should help.

Have a great day!


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Just off the top of my head...
There is an APA pull next weekend in Warren, MI on Mounds rd. at K9 Specialty Store . There will be some good pullers: Collin Cox, Pocket pits, ect will be there. 
Sept19th/20th, in Leslie Michigan, there will be a UKC weightpull, at Burning tree farm. Sept 26th&27th, there will be a UKC Dogsport trial in St. Johns MI, at CherCar kennel.
Go to the UKC site for more details. I am hoping there will also be a AADR show this fall(Oct), either in Coldwater, or Wayne County Fairgronds.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ohhhh...I MAY be venturing out to the pull in Warren. Ive never been to a pull! Awesomeee!!!


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

If you feel like coming to Illinois go to Irondog.biz. They also have MI shows listed


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks.  Illinois isnt that bad of a drive for us. Maybe we'll venture out there.


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

2009 WPBTCA Championship Home


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*I'll be doing some UKC events this year, I'm in Ohio. I can contqact with any events we'll be going to or are planned.*


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thatd be awesome.  Thanks!!!


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

check out http://www.bullyshows.com flyers are always being added


----------

